
Hackers expose flaw in Apple iPad, iPhone software - jamesbritt
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/07/06/us-apple-hackers-idUSTRE76577420110706
======
shawndumas
"Can jailbreaking make my device less secure?

By itself, jailbreaking does not make you vulnerable. However, a common
mistake for jailbreakers is to install OpenSSH but forget to change the
passwords for root and mobile; this lets anyone log into your device over the
Internet. If you install OpenSSH, remember to change the password!"

\-- <http://www.jailbreakme.com/#moreinfo>

